# Hi



## BlackCloud (Apr 19, 2007)

Hi all,I have looked around here for awhile now and have some buds on here(Who shall remain nameless :googly: )I dont do a private display for myself but help friends with decorations on thier homes.Just sayin HI.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi Blackcloud! welcome to the forum.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Greetings and Velcome! Your nameless friends are very lucky to have you helping them....


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Howdy!!! Hope you like it here BC.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Howldy oooww a dedicated helper careful well put you to work.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad to see you here!


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

hi ya black cloud.... Hope ya like it here!!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Greetings BlackCloud, glad you signed on.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome BlackCloud..hope to see some of your work on here !!


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome BlackCloud, I'm sure you will enjoy your stay.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum BlackCloud!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hell o and welcome


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Hi, and welcome! Maybe we can change your mind about the private display? You can never have too many Halloween displays!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Some people like cutsey displays and others gory, etc. All have their place. Which do you prefer? Welcome!


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

hello there BC...welcome!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Saying Hi back atcha. Welcome to the forum.


----------

